# New boat



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been on this forum for a while now. But have never posted anything. Here are a few pics of my new boat i just got in. 1852 BLAZER SS. A lot of work left to do, but it's coming along good. Hope to have it out this sunday for the polar bear run!!! What you think??? Any input is appreciated. THANKS



This is a pic of the boat the way i brought it home. Should have floor in it by middle of Feb.






After steering and controls added





Kept motor off my old boat. 2011 90 hp evinrude etec





Front deck with 15 in. storage added





Installed the two main seats..In the process of boxing in the open area between the livewells and making storage area there





Instead of carpet, i'm installing grey diamond plate padding over everything. Padding isn't installed yet. But this is what it will look like


----------



## semojetman (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks awesome man. Hope to see you sunday.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice looking OBJ rig. I bet you can hardly weight. Been the expecting boat daddy a few times myself LOL.

The diamond plate padding is interesting. Is it designed to be glued down or does it have an adhesive backing? (guessing glue) I have seen similar water-sports products designed for Jet Ski and PWC use and it comes ordered as either adhesive backed or plain backed. 

Do you have more info on the thickness, or first hand use with it with boating applications. I know of a product from PlasTeak but it is more of a vinyl than padding. 

Anyway - Seems like a good move comfort wise, especially if it is designed to hold up to boat traffic.


----------



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes...I'm excited about my new tin. I've had it about 7 days now and haven't got it wet yet. The padding is about 1/4 in thick and designed for jet skis. Designed to be all weather resistant. It has sticker like backing and it sticks super good.


----------



## Roost (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool project! I am in the process of building a boat as well. I was planning on ordering the diamond plate vinyl from plasteak for the decks. Is that what you used or something else. I haven't ordered yet, I'm interested to hear how it's working out for ya??


----------



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought it at river runners marine service in fairdealing mo. He is a jet ski dealer. It is actually a PWC traction mat. Its designed to go where your feet go on a ski. But it comes n rolls. Your can get it in several styles and colors. I've seen it on a few boats and they love it. I believe it will hold up a lot better than carpet. The carpet on my old boat only lasted about 2 years.


----------



## Roost (Jan 29, 2013)

riverrunner63939 said:


> I bought it at river runners marine service in fairdealing mo. He is a jet ski dealer. It is actually a PWC traction mat. Its designed to go where your feet go on a ski. But it comes n rolls. Your can get it in several styles and colors. I've seen it on a few boats and they love it. I believe it will hold up a lot better than carpet. The carpet on my old boat only lasted about 2 years.


Cool thanks. Looking forward to the test of your build!


----------



## semojetman (Jan 29, 2013)

There is something like that you can buy online.
It is called hydroturf.

It is at www.hydroturf.com

It does look pretty neat, but i still like my carpet


----------



## Darkside (Jan 29, 2013)

semojetman said:


> There is something like that you can buy online.
> It is called hydroturf.
> 
> It is at https://www.hydroturf.com
> ...



That is the stuff I was reffering to for PWC. Considered putting it on the entrance of my bow for clients as they first step onto or last step before departing. Wanted solid traction on rainy days. The product comes in over 2 dozen colors, only limitation I found was that the sheets are only 40x60" sheets. My decking and flooring is much wider.

Looks like a great fit!


----------



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 29, 2013)

The only bad thing about hydro turf its 90 dollars for a sheet 60x40. The same thing that I got is 60 bucks for a 39.5 x 72 sheet with the peel and stick


----------



## Darkside (Jan 29, 2013)

riverrunner63939 said:


> The only bad thing about hydro turf its 90 dollars for a sheet 60x40. The same thing that I got is 60 bucks for a 39.5 x 72 sheet with the peel and stick



That sounds like a pretty good product at a decent trice too. I like the wider width but I would need wider sheets yet. Still a cool product for key places on the boat to limit slipping and improove traction. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got most of the padding in my boat last night. It isn't long enough in my boat either. But where I pieced it together. You can barely tell it...it looks awesome. When I get home this evening I will try and post some pics of it.


----------



## riverrunner63939 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a few pics of the new padding installation. Next thing on my list is to get all the wireing started!!!


----------



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome man.

I need some to put on a pot on my back deck.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here we go again....wish I could see all these pics. (Big brother won't let me at work)

Sounds awesome though!


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

The diamond plate padding looks good!


----------

